# fly river turtle paperwork?! (I know its a rep!)



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi guys, sorry to post in the "fish keeping" forum but I know some of you guys have FRT's. 

I have been told that all of the turts in this country should have paperwork. Mine has been over here since he was a baby (about 8 years) so doesn't have papers! Just wondering if your turts do and how to go about getting them?! Cheers :notworthy:


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

No FRT i've seen in the UK has paperwork. I own one and have approached several sellers before, none have had paperwork. I know of seven different owners, none of whom have paperwork. Not quite sure where you heard this?


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Carretochelys insculpta, the Fly River Turtle, has a current IUCN listing as "Vunerable" (2007), it was assessed and elevated to CITES appedix 11 in 2000. This is also true of most, if not all Asian Fresh water Turtles.
I am not aware of any specific paper work required to hold Animals of this species, that were acquired prior to these dates, and the effect of the listing is to ban future imports of animals from native populations.
For more clarification on this I suggest you contact DEFRA.


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

As stands as far as i'm aware ALL imports to the UK of this species are banned. They are already breeding them in Asia readily, and there is word of them being bred in Canada within the last week.

The CITES bans them from export from Australia but i believe they are still legally exportable from Papua New Guinea or somewhere similar and this has been a source of some of the younger specimens in the US

Please note this is just stuff i've read on various forums. As stated above your best bet for any more information is through DEFRA and CITES


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

I am pretty sure they cannot be exported from any of their native countrys now. Hopefully there will be CB available soon. I just don't know how to prove that the ones here already are legit.


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

None of the specimens i'm aware of in the UK are at breeding age yet, all are too small. I've been looking at doing it in association with my university Marine and Freshwater biology course, but it still needs another good 5 years before any are near breeding size from what i've read.

There's some weird work around i heard for getting exported ones, but as i say i'm not 100% sure on this.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

These were bred in the UK buy a chap in Surry in 1997/1998.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Not aware of any bred here in the UK. Rotterdam Zoo has bred them twice I think, and maybe one other Zoo in Switzerland. The only other Captive breeding success have been some American Zoos.
I have kept them for many years, and from what I have seen, the majority of hatchlings reared in the UK, have come from eggs collected in the wild and incubated in Indonesia. For the most part, these all seem to be Males- Incubation temp issue?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Geomyda said:


> Not aware of any bred here in the UK. Rotterdam Zoo has bred them twice I think, and maybe one other Zoo in Switzerland. The only other Captive breeding success have been some American Zoos.
> I have kept them for many years, and from what I have seen, the majority of hatchlings reared in the UK, have come from eggs collected in the wild and incubated in Indonesia. For the most part, these all seem to be Males- Incubation temp issue?


I collected some CB tree boas from a chap in Surrey back in the 90's. Swap for some of my CB tortoises. He had a 'flowing' tank type set up. He had eggs incubating at the time.
Can't remember his name - those were the days of 'Reptilian' classifieds lol.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Caz said:


> I collected some CB tree boas from a chap in Surrey back in the 90's. Swap for some of my CB tortoises. He had a 'flowing' tank type set up. He had eggs incubating at the time.
> Can't remember his name - those were the days of 'Reptilian' classifieds lol.


 Intersesting, I live in Surrey, and have bred Amazon Tree Boas, though I have had FRT's for over 15 years in Captivity, I have not bred this species, Mine are Males!!
I have bred a number of other Turtle species including some Asian species but no luk in getting female FRT- Although, I have tried. I have also written articles on keeping this species.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Perhaps i'm losing the plot and am getting confused with you and someone else. The day I came down I took some of my CB tortoises and swapped for some tree boas and also went to another house nearby and purchased a pair of ATB's. Perhaps that was you? Did you have them in a shed type set up in your garden which had ponds with turtles in? Maybe I'm getting confusd with other eggs you had at the time?
:bash:


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Caz said:


> Perhaps i'm losing the plot and am getting confused with you and someone else. The day I came down I took some of my CB tortoises and swapped for some tree boas and also went to another house nearby and purchased a pair of ATB's. Perhaps that was you? Did you have them in a shed type set up in your garden which had ponds with turtles in? Maybe I'm getting confusd with other eggs you had at the time?
> :bash:


Yes, you are confused!!
Do you still have the ATB's Yellow's and Red's as I recall?


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

How old and what size for breeding? I remember reading it was quite old. Interesting that there are few females in the UK?


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Like most Chelonia, breeding age is more a function of size than time. My two Turtles are Fifteen and Twelve years old and Certainly the larger male is of Breeding size. Females as I have said earlier are extremely uncommon, I believe that they have two, maybe three in the Rotterdam Zoo collection of eight adults. Females of this species do grow larger than males.
If you know anyone with a genuine female in the UK I would very much like to talk too them?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Ah. Thanks for clearing that up!
I only have one of your 2 left. I sold the male a few years back:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Are females more expensive than males then?


----------

